# Socialising



## chamb7914

Hello all

I am due to arrive on the 5 september and start work. But i know that i will become bored /lonely very quickly, to that end could any expats already in Abu Dhabi advise me as to what the best groups, clubs etc to join or places to go to drink etc are in order to meet people and increase my social circle.

Many thanks and look forward to seeing you soon 

Graham


----------



## Chiara_21

Hi Graham,

I'm a newbie as well and posted a message similar to yours to find new friends in the Middle East! However, I will be in Kuwait and arriving in September as well!......... I wonder how far Abu Dhabi is from Kuwait???? 

Anyway, let's keep in touch.... 

All the best to you!

Chiara


----------



## chamb7914

Chiara

Thansk for your message are you male or female???

What job are you going to be doing. IM me for a chat if you like 

regards

Graham


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

Hi All,
In general all Gulf places are difficult in socializing due to very hot weather
but I am sure with time, when u visit bars, Malls and Work you will meet more and more friends
till now I am searching for reading group


----------



## Chiara_21

Thanks Mohammed-Awaad!
I appreciate your advice!

I haven't arrived to the Middle East yet, however, am making an effort to study the Arabic language in the meantime, so it will be easier to make friends there.... I guess!


Good luck with your reading club..... maybe (mumkin) you have to create the group yourself 

Best of luck,
Chiara


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

Thanks Chiara
when you are here u can contact me 
about Arabic, English is enough here to make friends


----------



## Chiara_21

*Dubai*



Mohammed-Awaad said:


> Thanks Chiara
> when you are here u can contact me
> about Arabic, English is enough here to make friends


BTW..... how far is Dubai from Kuwait by plane??? lane:


I plan to visit Dubai on some weekends.....


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

it takes 90-100 mins

Dubai has more dynamic life than Abu Dhabi, so if you are trying to testify u need to come and see Abu Dhabi


----------



## Chiara_21

Mohammed-Awaad said:


> it takes 90-100 mins
> 
> Dubai has more dynamic life than Abu Dhabi, so if you are trying to testify u need to come and see Abu Dhabi


Thanks Mohammed-Awaad,

90 - 100 mins is much less than I thought! So I will be able to visit Abu Dhabi & Dubai perhaps on weekend trips!

...... I'm not sure what you mean when you say ".....so if you are trying to testify....." Let me know what you mean here....

Thanks all the same,

Chiara


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

I mean if u want to come here to see if u like the area...so u have to come to the place that u will work at because there is big difference between Abu Dhabi and Dubai


----------



## Chiara_21

Yes thank you!

I will visit both places 

All the best to you!

Chiara


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

tell me when u are here in Abu dhabi
ok Man?


----------



## Chiara_21

Ok will do.... but I'm not a man... :nono:


Look forward to meeting you, keep in touch


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

oh sorry

looking to meet u.. 

if need help with hotels here I will advise u too


----------



## Chiara_21

Thanks Mohammed-Awaad!


----------



## tarasweet

hi guys.. please feel free to message me re wanting to increase your social circle


----------

